# digitize a full set of plans for a 1974 plyak



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

once all the parts are digitized and the final file is created *.dxf 
then a toolpath and nesting will be done for a cnc cut






 utube reference


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

cool, nice job!


----------



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

*plyak*

it was a project that went quickly and looked good


----------

